

Rands in Repose: Free Electrons - Xichekolas
http://www.randsinrepose.com/archives/2005/03/20/free_electron.html

======
chollida1
> The main Free Electron at Netscape was the most decent human being I’ve met
> in recent memory. He also rode a unicycle.

Does anyone know who he is referring to here?

------
eru
> He also rode a unicycle.

I got this. Let's see what's left on the list.

------
sarvesh
Old but still good. It's one of my favorite blog posts of all time. He is also
written a book <http://www.managinghumans.com> .

